# About.com- IBS Awareness Month 2013



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Happy April! You may or may not know that April has been designated as IBS Awareness Month by the powers that be. I love that April is the month that got picked for IBS. In the Northeast, where I live, April is the month that the Earth recovers from the long, cold winter. Daffodils open their pretty heads, green shoots of summer plants start to pop up, and the birds seem to be everywhere! For IBS, I like the hope that April represents. Yes, your body may be in a dark phase, but with time passing comes the opportunity for new treatment options or simply finding a new remedy or approach that works for you.

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

